# PC einzeln oder komplett verkaufen?



## Kehnra (19. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Leute!

Was ist eurer Meinung nach die bessere Methode einen PC zu verkaufen, als Komplettset oder in Einzelteilen?

Vielleicht könntet ihr mir auch eure Einschätzung geben, welcher Preis angemessen wäre:

Gehäuse: NXZT H440
Mainboard: ASUS Sabertooth Z87
Prozessor: Intel i7-4770K
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair 16GB
Grafikkarte: EVGA GTX 780Ti SC 3GB
Netzteil: Corsair AX 850 Gold
Festplatten: OCZ 120GB SSD + Samsung Evo 840 500GB
CPU Kühler: Zalman CNPS9900 MAX
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster S27B370 (27 Zoll, LED)
Tastatur: Logitech MK710
Maus: Logitech M705
Lautsprecher: Creative Gigaworks T20

Am liebsten würd ich das als Komplettset anbieten..

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten 

Liebe Grüße,
Thomas


----------



## SpeCnaZ (19. Oktober 2014)

Wertschätzung ist nur in Marktplatz erlaubt.


----------



## Kehnra (19. Oktober 2014)

Achso ok das wusste ich nicht, nachdem ich dort leider nichts posten kann is es wohl hinfällig :/


----------



## facehugger (19. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, das der Einzelverkauf über die "Bucht" mehr Kohle einbringt. Ist zwar mehr Aufwand, aber durchaus lohnenswert...

Gruß


----------



## SpeCnaZ (19. Oktober 2014)

Du brauchst 100 Posts und muss 1 Monat(?) regustriert sein.


----------



## Cinnayum (19. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde es komplett anbieten und zur Not ein paar Einbußen in Kauf nehmen.

Ich sitze auf einigen sich als unverkäuflich erwiesenen Einzelteilen aus alten PCs.

Da keine Schätzung erlaubt ist, nur soviel :
IT wird mit etwa 25% pro Jahr abgeschrieben. Grafikkarten verlieren etwas schneller an Wert.


----------



## Die_Himbeere (20. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde das Schrottplatz-prinzip anwenden -> ausschlachten und einzeln verkaufen. Hast halt etwas mehr arbeit damit, aber sehr wahrscheinlich mehr davon.


----------

